# My experience hacking an SKS...



## ev239 (Sep 17, 2010)

The answer is YES, I used a hacksaw to shorten the barrel of my SKS. 

Then I used the carriage bolt method for crowning.  
I used a large ba$tard file to even up the hacksaw cut and round off the outside edge.  Then after crowning I used progressively finer sand paper (up to 2500) to make it mirror smooth as you can see.  This picture is before I touched it with some cold blue.  I didn't want to warn any zombies with sunlight glinting off the end of the muzzle.





Here's the front sight I'm using now.  It's from a Hi-Point 995 carbine and is very adjustable for elevation.




This picture shows both the front and rear sight.  I've got a scout mount on it and am using the metal peep sight from a Keltec SU-16.  I've got a micro red dot that I may put on, but I think irons just look right.  I still need to cut off the useless rail on the gas tube as it's not solid enough to mount any type of optics on.




Here's the a picture of the whole thing.  I love it's OAL now and with the adjustable stock I have no worries about pull length.  I also modified the bolt so that mag changes aren't a hassle.





What do you guys think?


----------



## ev239 (Sep 17, 2010)

Oh, and I finally got it to the range yesterday and had a BLAST!  Sighting in wasn't nearly as difficult as I thought it would be.  

Unfortunately, the indoor range is only 25 yards so I'm planning on taking it to Charlie Elliott tomorrow to get it sighted in farther.


----------



## EMC-GUN (Sep 17, 2010)

I think you've done well and I like the results of your crowning job!


----------



## deputyatnight (Sep 18, 2010)

That's a nice looking setup.  Great job on the crown.  The rail you're talking about getting rid of would probably work good for one of those 11 o'clock offset flashlight holders.  Might as well be ready for the zombies that come out at night.


----------



## Bill Mc (Sep 18, 2010)

That really looks nice. Good job.


----------



## ev239 (Sep 19, 2010)

deputyatnight said:


> That's a nice looking setup.  Great job on the crown.  The rail you're talking about getting rid of would probably work good for one of those 11 o'clock offset flashlight holders.  Might as well be ready for the zombies that come out at night.



Never thought of that.  I'll see if I can find one of those holders.


----------



## ev239 (Sep 19, 2010)

Oh, and the results of the outing to CE were great!  I didn't put too many rounds through it, but the shortened barrel didn't cause any reliability problems and the rear peep setup was a blast.  It made quick accurate follow up shots a breeze.  I was making paper plates dance out at 50 yards just for kicks. 

I also found out that they just recently changed their tune on what kind of targets they allow.  Now you can have non-steel spinners like those 'self sealing' plastic kind in the shape of squirrels.  Makes it nice so that you don't have to keep setting paper targets up.


----------



## Big7 (Oct 21, 2010)

ev239 said:


> Never thought of that.  I'll see if I can find one of those holders.



Elite Pawn Shop in Conyers has them  $14.95


----------

